

Assembler for DCPU16 written in C++ - 10098
http://onlinehut.org/2012/04/assembler-for-dcpu16/

======
soup10
Next up: Assembler for DCPU16 written in DCPU16 Assembly

Seriously the combined programming effort with regards to this "game" is
probably already more than notch has put into it.

~~~
10098
And that is the best part. It's the same as with Minecraft. You are given a
vast world and the freedom to manipulate blocks in it. The basics are pretty
simple, but look at the things people create there. Some dude even managed to
create a graphing scientific calculator. I'm pretty sure by the time the game
is out if beta there will be OS-es, programming languages, tools and other
interesting stuff floating around.

------
binarycrusader
I'm still waiting for someone to write an LLVM backend for it.

------
10098
If had problems compiling or running it, please post the code you were testing
against, a stack trace in case of a crash would also be helpful!

~~~
binarycrusader
It'd be helpful if you put a copyright notice and license on this. Code isn't
useful without those.

~~~
10098
Isn't all the source code published in public github repos GPL by default?

~~~
binarycrusader
No. You must explicitly state what the license is. Otherwise, in most
countries no one but the author and authorized parties have the right to
redistribute it or use it.

------
pfisch
I don't really understand how this game isn't going to be broken immediately
and only programmers will be able to play it.

Like day 1 some programmer is just gonna roll in with a large automated fleet
of ships running on these computers.

~~~
10098
I'll tell you even more, Notch said in one of his tweets he's going to add
network capabilities so that these computers are able to talk to each other.
So that fleet can potentially form a hivemind of sorts. Also, hacking others'
ships, viruses, coordinated attacks and all that. Isn't that awesome?

------
shin_lao
Someone should try a Boost.Spirit implementation!

~~~
10098
The syntax of the assembly language is so simple that using Spirit would be an
overkill (I was pondering to go with Haskell/Parsec but didn't, for that exact
reason).

~~~
shin_lao
Spirit is extremely concise. In what way do you think it's overkill?

~~~
10098
I just don't think it's necessary to bring in such powerful libraries for
something that can be easily accomplished with simpler tools. After all, it
makes your code easier to understand for people who are not familiar with
boost.

~~~
shin_lao
It is true it adds an external dependency.

------
jsprinkles
Internet down? Generate your own Hacker News front page for the next few days
offline!

    
    
        parts = ['emulator', 'assembler', 'compiler', 'disassembler', 'debugger']
        languages = tiobe.read().split('\n')
        for i in range(31):
            print "{} for DCPU16 written in {}".format(random.choice(parts).title(), random.choice(languages))

~~~
mahmud
Excellent use of ANSI COBOL2000 there. Very readable langauge.

